# Splitting an Image in GIMP



## mrme (May 12, 2012)

I talk about low and high frequencies, extracting Luminance information, and other ways of splitting an image.
If you've never heard of low and high frequencies, it's part of a technique that gives models there beautiful skin, and it can be used as an alternate way of healing parts of an image, and it can be used in sharpening and noise reduction.


----------

